# How long



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Did people wait from approval to matching? For some reason I am finding this wait period harder than earlier waits.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi barbados girl, i know what you mean. We been awaiting a match for 4 months.we thought it was because we wernt good enough but now we realise we cant rush this process. We dont want to settle we want to make sure that our match is 100%. Our los are out there they may be born already or they may not. Hopefully good news soon


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We waited 7mths from approval to matching but that was considered relatively quick. I'd say 6-12 months as a guide.


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi Barbados girl i know exactly what you mean i'm going mad waiting email watching and phone watching.
We were approved on the 10th April and it seems a life time ago, but our sw says its still only early days for us


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I type emails at work and realise I have  typed adoption halfway through by mistake!


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

lol i'm not that bad yet    it's been even worse this week as i've been off work on the sick unable to go out with nothing to do but think adoption


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We waited ten weeks to a link then it was another 6 weeks until the match.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We've been waiting 8 months and no sign of a match yet.  Good luck


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it varies a lot for everyone based on many varying factors. We all have different attributes to offer and some very specific on what they can and can't consider with a lo. We were very open minded about a lo and only waited 7 weeks for a link and it was 4 months from panel to our son moving in for keeps.


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

We must be one of the lucky ones. Approved feb 5th, linked in march, matching panel 20th may and Intros to start 2nd june


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been approved over 8 months without even seeing a profile. It has been a long 8 months !!!!!!!!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

watakerfuffle said:


> I think it varies a lot for everyone based on many varying factors. We all have different attributes to offer and some very specific on what they can and can't consider with a lo. We were very open minded about a lo and only waited 7 weeks for a link and it was 4 months from panel to our son moving in for keeps.


very true but area Is a large part of it too. we were extremely open (even mentioned by panel members), SW didn't think we'd wait long but we did end up 9 months before proper link that turned into our match - home 3 months after link. we were proactive and on NR and went to Exchange dasys - so sometimes you just need to wait for what fate has in store for you.

I would have waited longer if I knew now what I knew then about my boy as he's perfect in every way ;-D


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We were exactly the same as Gertie! Spooky eh  .

I've said this before but just because there are lots of children waiting doesn't mean the match is right. 

Like gertie we would have waited longer for ds1 as he is a perfect match


----------

